# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Cyste op de eierstok door endometriose

## Black rose

Hallo  :Smile: 

Vorige week ging ik eidenlijk eens bij de gyneacologe voor een check-up.
Meestal liet ik voordien enkel een uitstrijkje doen door de huisarts.
Maar, aangezien ik 40+ ben werd het wel eens tijd om ook eens een echo te laten doen  :Wink: 
Blijkbaar heb ik een cyste van 4cm op mijn eierstok door endometriose.
De arts vertelde me dat dit komt doordat wanneer ik menstrueer er ook een deel van het bloed terecht komt in de buikholte via de eileiders, en zo heeft deze cyste -die ook chololadecyste genoemd wordt- zich daar genesteld.

Eigenlijk heb ik geen last ervan : telkens de eerste dag(en) veel buikpijn tijdens mijn menstruatie, soms ook al een dag voordien maar ik heb daar altijd al last van gehad.
Binnen 3 maanden moet ik terug op controle om na te checken of de cyste nog groeit.

Zo'n cyste zou enkel operatief te verwijderen zijn, maar indien ze blijft zoals ze is hoeft dat ook niet.
Maar neem nu dat ik toch last krijg dan laat ik ze verwijderen.
Tot daartoe, ondanks ik er nu ook niet echt naar uitkijk, geen probleem.

Wat mij eigenlijk het meest zorgen baart is indien de cyste weggehaald zou worden er veel kans bestaat dat ze terug komt zolang ik "verkeerd" blijf ovuleren (deels langs de eileiders).
Via de pil te nemen zou dit kunnen vermeden worden, maar...
eigenlijk heb ik geen anticonceptiemiddel nodig en ben heel gevoelig voor bijwerkingen.
Zo ken ik een paar mensen die depressief werden door de pil en moesten overschakelen naar een ander anticonceptiemiddel.
Zelf ben ik ook vatbaar voor depressie's.
Ook voor andere bijwerkingen ben ik bang EN je hoort ook vaak dat de pil meer kans geeft op verschillende vormen van kanker enzo.

Ik las wel hier en daar dat endometriose soms met sukses behandeld wordt via homeopathie, maar ken momenteel geen goede in de buurt.

Alle ervaringen van mensen met endometriose zijn dus welkom...
Ook eventueel andere oplossingen om het nadien te kunnen vermijden zonder aan de pil te gaan indien ik ze later zou moeten laten weghalen.

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## christel1

Heeft de gyneacoloog je niet aangeraden om over te schakelen op een andere pil als je die neemt ? 
Mijn dochter heeft ook endiometriose en die neemt nu de Dapne pil daarvoor en ze is er echt heel gelukkig mee. De 1ste maand toen ze die pil slikte is ze wel tijdens haar maandstonden een berg slijm verloren maar nu zijn haar maandstonden een pak minder pijnlijk en ook veel minder heftig. 
Waarom zou de pil meer kans geven op kanker ? En waarom zou je er depressief van worden ? Denk dat er ook veel fabeltjes bij zijn hoor, net zoals je zou verdikken van de pil te nemen, ook dikke zever. Ben er nooit een gram van bijgekomen en mijn dochter ook niet. 
Homeopathie daar moet je ook in geloven hoor, en er is nog nergens bewezen dat die behandeling echt helpt. Voor sommige zaken heb je echt wel medicatie nodig ook al zijn er zogezegd risico's aan verbonden.

----------


## Black rose

Nee, ik nam geen pil voordien.
Is ook niet nodig ik ben getrouwd met een vrouw  :Wink: 
In een lang verleden heb ik wel de pil genomen, net tegen pijnlijke maandstonden maar ik had niet echt minder pijn.
Ook ben ik in die periode depressief geworden, dat hoeft niet persé aan de pil te liggen maar het draagt er vaak wel aan toe.
Mijn vriendin heeft een paar maand geleden ook de pil moeten nemen : twee strippen na elkaar om een cyste te doen verdwijnen.
In haar geval was het wel geen endometriose en de cyste is er gelukkig door verdwenen, maar ze had dus wel last van depressieve toestanden die over zijn sinds ze ermee gestopt is.
Mijn schoonzus heeft ook al een paar keer van pil moeten veranderen door bijwerkingen als lusteloosheid enzo.
En zelfs mijn moeder heeft toen ze de pil nam er moeten mee stoppen om dezelfde redenen.
Genoeg voorbeelden in mijn omgeving dus om te weten dat het een invloed kan hebben hierop.

En homeopathie daarentegen heeft me in het verleden al twee keer van klachten afgeholpen.
Niet doordat ik er in geloofde : de eerste keer was ik nog een kind die het verschil niet kon uitmaken tussen homeopathie en allopathie, doch raakte ik zo van mijn chronisch sinusitis af waar ik voordien regelmatig zware medicatie moest voor nemen en het steeds terug kwam.
De tweede keer was ik wel volwassen, maar het was voor een ziekte die volgens mij te zwaar was om homeopatisch te laten behandelen.
Mijn moeder heeft nadat we al vele artsen en specialisten afgelopen waren er op aangedrongen om het toch via homeopathie te proberen.
Mij bij manier van spreken er bijna naartoe gesleurd : dus had er iets als placebo-effect geholpen dan zou het in de laatste plaats homeopathie geweest zijn.
Maar na een tweetal weken de kuur in te nemen was ik dus verlost van cervicale dystonie, terwijl ik er al maanden mee rondliep.
Dit heb ik twee keer gekregen in mijn leven na het nemen van antidepressiva.
Ik ben dus uiterst gevoelig voor de bijwerking van medicatie, want dystonie komt maar 1/100.000 keer voor ten gevolge van het nemen van antidepressiva.

----------

